# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Game Programming >  [VB6] Poker Scoring

## Arachnid13

Here is an example of how to score hands in a poker game, the project included shows 2 players with 2 cards each and a community of 5 cards (just as in texas hold-em) however this same scoring method could easily be adapted for any type of poker where each player effectively has 5 cards (in texas hold-em the player chooses 5 from the community of 5 and their own 2 pocket cards)

The structure behind this example is my own class module set up which i use for any card games i make, feel free to use it for your own card games. 

Let me know what you think!   :Smilie:

----------


## Hack

Moved to Games Programming CodeBank

----------

